# Robin Hood strikes again!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Last night,as I was about to leave for work,a paw shot out over the landing and snatched my hat. Right off my head! I chased him and got it back,but I DID make sure to give him a hug and reassure him I'd be home soon. Then he let me leave.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

How cute! If I try to get out of bed before Moosey is done loving, sometimes she will grab a hold of my shirt.


----------

